# Side effects of microgynon



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

I was Putin microgynon last month as a cyst was discovered. I took the last pill on Monday and when I got out of the shower I noticed blood from my right nipple. Could this be a side effect of the pill? It could possibly be trama but not sure what to do

Any advice greatly received

X


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not noted as a side effect of this pill. Had you injured your breast or nipple prior to this happening? If so it could be related to this but I'd advise getting this checked out by GP as soon as possible.


----------

